# anyone recgonise their father/or mother



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

(*)) give me a bell please if you know them


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

*My mother.*

Yes. My mothers legs appear on the wall mounted calender.
Peter Baker. (*))


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

good one [pat],changed your name from monroe have you,and whats your mothers picture doing hanging in the donkey bar in kobe [=P] (Pint) (Pint)


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Dom Re:- photo the front row, right side looks like Reg Lovall and just behind Danny Johnston both on deck ratings and from South Shields does their names sound familar, if so I can get in touch with Reg but unfortunately Danny passed away last month. I hope I have been of assistance Cheers
Seemore


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

thanks for your call ,chap in the front row was an eng.danny yes,we picked him up somewhere along the line with the big bloke next to the goalkeeper,henderson his name was,dick lyle is the chap with less hair than anyone else from sunderland/tyne.dom


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

many thanks for the return call, I sailed with Danny on Chapmans "Lynton" for 16 months I recall Danny was fond of Football we were in drydock at Tamano Japan and Danny was our goal keeper on that occassion, I also worked with danny on the river tyne for quite a number of years, nice lad. what was the ship did you sail with Danny. cheers Seemore


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

ropner's troutpool,cant remember where we picked him up with two others,the other chap i remember now was fred henderson,for the life of me cant remembr the third chaps name got a photo some where,danny used to like playing chase me bite me,no not a dirty game, up the gulf when we was bored we would spear sea snakes and chase eacher round the deck,trouble was we had crew boys on no two hatch,everything was ok untill someone dropped two snakes in their tent,the old man was a spoil-sport he stopped the game. (Thumb)


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

thanks,thats danny as i rememberd him,.dom


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

Dom,
as for the reasons for dear old Mum being in a bar in Kobe, the family prefer not to talk about that nowadays, but you are welcome to make up your own stories.
Peter Baker.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

pat,i know the feeling only to well,the photo is a touchy subject here as well,dom


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

was the bloke on the right hand side of the goalie the "CHIPPIE" ??? the face looks familiar came from Middlesboro but the name eludes me was on the Harpalyce with a crowd from sunderland and wear 58?59.backsplice


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

Dick Lyall,chap with the "hair cut" was an a.b the other chap we picked him up with Danny,was Fred Henderson a.b.as far as i know,not sure where he came from. dom, we paid of south shields 58 june


----------

